# Pensacola East Reef 4-8-2012



## DiverShane1 (Feb 18, 2010)

Had a great dive today at the East Reef located about 1 mile past the Potofino Resort off parking lot H...Nobody on the site when we arrived...After we tied in the flag and had our first dive people were heading in the water...We told them the flag was the reef and they said thanks becuase they had no way to locate it...Seems there needs to be some way to mark the site so everyone could fins it...After we marked it paddle borders, yakkers, divers, snorklers and others headed out to the site...Great to see all enjoying it but not many can find it even on a clear today like today...Even harder if you are not from here...Hope this changes it's a great site...Saw lots of stingrays, stonecrabs, huge baitfish schools, spadefish schools, and lots of other aquatic life...Great dive and day at the beach...


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

The range marker poles aren't there anymore?


----------



## sebastio12 (Jul 10, 2008)

I was out there last thursday, only one of the range marker poles are up. That makes it really hard to find the reef.


----------



## DiverShane1 (Feb 18, 2010)

+1 on the single marker pole...They have replaced the poles a couple times and they always wash away with a bad surf...It's not a good system any way...Hope the powers that be come up with something better...Great site not getting used the way it could be....


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

DiverShane1 said:


> +1 on the single marker pole...They have replaced the poles a couple times and they always wash away with a bad surf...It's not a good system any way...Hope the powers that be come up with something better...Great site not getting used the way it could be....


I passed your reports along to the folks responsible for the markers.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> I passed your reports along to the folks responsible for the markers.


 
Robert Turpin, Escambia County Division Manager of Marine Resources, replied to my note and said:

"I just got permission from Island Authority to put the poles on top of the dune so they won’t get washed away. We’ll install at our earliest opportunity."


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

i was out there friday with my 10 year old granddaughter snorkeling. haven't dove it yet though.


----------

